# Try this plant !



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I have trouble with my plants frequently. The majority of them never flourish and they always seem to decline. I know this is due to having only a couple inches of gravel as my substrate, my fear of using sufficient amounts of fertilizer ( I had 2 fish die suddenly the day after I added fertilizer once) and I also do very frequent partial water changes which probably doesnt help. Anyway I end up replacing plants alot and that is pretty expensive. Another cause of my failing plants is the way they are packed in rock wool it is next to impossible not to damage the roots when removing them from it. A few months ago I bought some plants from petsmart. These are packed in gel which rinses off easily and after several months all those plants look as good as day 1and are actively growing I think this is because of the gel. I bought several of these cardinal plants and I love them, I have them in all my tanks and every single one of them is flourishing. Has anyone else had trouble with plants in rock wool or am I just doing it wrong?


----------



## sylo (Sep 20, 2020)

That is a very attractive plant! I like the round leaves. 

The last time I was at Petsmart, I was torn between the cardinal plant and the Staurogyne repens and ended up choosing the repens tissue culture package. Now I wish I had chosen the cardinal plant. If I had seen your pictures before going to Petsmart, I definitely would have bought the cardinal plant. Your plant looks much better than the plant depicted on the package!

And yes, I hate trying to remove the wool from plant roots! I always end up pulling off roots in the process!


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Ok they are nice. Are the co2 required? If not going to head to petsmart today and see if they have any. I got about 15 plants coming from APF but I can always use more. Lol especially since I had several other die.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Lobelia cardinalis can be grown without additional CO2. It‘s a beautiful plant under water but even nicer above as the leaves show a purple/violet underside.

I dont‘t know what your procedure is when removing rockwool.

I free them from the wool under lukewarm water with either a silicone toothpick or a hair needle.

Once the bigger parts have been carefully removed I cut the roots to 1-2 finger’s width (depending on what kind of plant) and then remove the rest from the beginning of the roots towards the end.

Like combing but with a small item like the ones mentioned. Anything like it would work as well. And it takes some patience if the plants have already developped a lot of small roots. Usually the loss of a few of the smaller roots won‘t be an issue.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I squeeze the pot, unwind the rock wool and use a toothpick or tweezers to remove as much of the small bits as possible. Don't worry about leaving any behind or damaging roots. Removing roots encourages new growth. Oh, I also spread the roots as much as possible.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice looking plant! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought a Sword plant today and thought I could as well make a video for you to show how I usually prepare plants in rock wool.
As it‘s not a delicate plant and also not one which has to be divided in several parts, that‘s just a basic procedure on how I do it but works for other plants as well.
Sorry for my bad English and the length - I haven‘t done any videos like this before😀. But if it‘s of any help for you or you have any questions concerning different kind of plants I‘ll be happy to help to the best of my little knowledge or experience.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Kat50 said:


> Ok they are nice. Are the co2 required? If not going to head to petsmart today and see if they have any. I got about 15 plants coming from APF but I can always use more. Lol especially since I had several other die.


No CO2 required


Feanor said:


> I bought a Sword plant today and thought I could as well make a video for you to show how I usually prepare plants in rock wool.
> As it‘s not a delicate plant and also not one which has to be divided in several parts, that‘s just a basic procedure on how I do it but works for other plants as well.
> Sorry for my bad English and the length - I haven‘t done any videos like this before😀. But if it‘s of any help for you or you have any questions concerning different kind of plants I‘ll be happy to help to the best of my little knowledge or experience.


Thank you for taking the time to make this video. I didnt know you could cut the roots like that. Most of the plants I have the most trouble with are carpet plants thats why I was so excited to find the cardinal plant it has a 100 percent success rate for me I have been through at least 15 other varieties that didnt make it which is quite a waste of money. Where are you from?


----------



## sylo (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes, thank you for the video! And my future plants thank you too! I never thought of using your and Russell's suggestion of using a toothpick or tweezers. I just went in ham-handed, picking at the rock wool with my fingernails.

P.S. Your English is great!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

TripleK said:


> Where are you from?


I have Austrian Nationality but living in Germany.




sylo said:


> P.S. Your English is great!


You are too kind!


----------

